

Giant 20-sided die on MIT campus - sanj
http://www-tech.mit.edu/V128/N14/graphics/gygax.html

======
anewaccountname
Whew, finally hackers are learning not to use LEDs in anything; after all, all
bombs _have_ to be covered in LEDs in order to blow up, and therefore any
strange object with LEDs all over it _has_ to be a bomb.

------
icky
Nerd quiz: without consulting your own dice, which number on the pictured d20
is facing up?

